# What happened to the elevator music?



## rpotts (Feb 7, 2003)

As horrible as this sounds, we used to listen to the directtv elevator music in our office. 
With the migration to XM, they don't really have an elevator music channel.
Did all the channels really go away?

Do I have to switch to Dish to get elevator music?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

go to sunny here is more info

http://www.xmradio.com/programming/channel_page.jsp?ch=24


----------



## TD2 (Nov 15, 2005)

I also spent a lot of time listening to instrumentals, "elevator music." I was quite surprised when I turned on my system this morning to hear some character screaming away. Thought I must have entered the wrong channel number. After three tries, I turned on the TV to see what the problem was. Found out.

After looking through all of XM's choices, I determined there wasn't one that matches the former easy listening channel. I called D* and the closest thing they have is "sunny" as stated by pez2002. It's not pure instrumental.

I started checking into Dish and Cox cable. Both have the easy listening, pure instrumental choice. After ten plus years with D* I'll be switching to E* just to get my "elevator music." I'm hoping the quality will be about the same.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

What about channels 864 (Traditional Classical) and 866 (Popular Classical)? The Traditional Classical is what I would consider to be elevator or dentist office music. 

I've also heard some classical music on channel 853: Frank's Place. Though like the "Sunny" channel there are many non-instrumental songs.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I would reccomend Watercolors (DTV Channel 851) or Audio Visions (DTV Channel 856) as suitable replacements for the "Elevator" Music.


----------

